# Playground sand + live rock = live sand??



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 15 gallon aquarium I have been using as a freshwater tank. the substrate I have is playground sand from Home Depot (I love the look of it). I have been fooling around with the idea of starting a small coral reef tank just with live rock some crabs snails and maybe a clown fish or damsel. just to tinker around. See if I really want to move onto something bigger and better. The main question I have is if I can use my substrate I currently have in my tank and make it live after time?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Play sand from Home Depot is known to have Silica in it. In this hobby, there is belief that Silica can cause a diatom outbreak. I have read arguments both for and against having soluble silica in a reef tank. I personally use 100% aragonite sand, usually CaribSea. I would rather not take the risk myself of having a diatom bloom because of excess soluble silica.


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

wake49 said:


> Play sand from Home Depot is known to have Silica in it. In this hobby, there is belief that Silica can cause a diatom outbreak. I have read arguments both for and against having soluble silica in a reef tank. I personally use 100% aragonite sand, usually CaribSea. I would rather not take the risk myself of having a diatom bloom because of excess soluble silica.


I have read the same it seems there is a lot of arguments and it seems to be a touchy subject.I live on forums lately at work trying to do my own research before I ask questions. do you have any suggestions on where I can find 100% aragonite sand..? I kinda want to start with dead sand and make it live w/rocks no real reason besides I would like to say I created something from nothing ha ha


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Louis Pasteur already disproved spontaneous generation...:lol:

jk, You can get it online at Dr Foster & Smith. This is a good deal at 30 lbs/$24.99. I paid $17 at PetSmart for 15 lbs Base Sand, and I paid $30.00 for 15 lbs of Live Sand at my LFS!!! (Just click the blue underlined words, and it will bring you to the sand)

I have probably bought about $250.00 worth of sand because I was thick and bought all Live Sand. Only the last bag I bought to put in my 150 was Base Sand. Make sure you do about 4"-6" for good denitrification! 

But yes, the Live Rock will seed the sand and in no time, you will have created Live Sand!!!:twisted:


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks soo much for your input  I really appreciate the help


----------

